# help with plant ID - Lilaeopsis?



## Hortulanus aquatilis (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi!

Got this plant in a store and forgot to ask for its name 

I'm quite sure it's a Lilaeopsis but can't identify the species. Grows quite quickly into an nice lawn-like carpet of about 7 cm height. 
Because of its rounded leaf tips I thought it to be L. carolinensis first, but after seeing a few more discriptions these also seem to have more pointed leaves and get much taller.

If you have an idea, please help identify the plant 

Here are photos of the emersed plant. Haven't grown it submersed as of yet.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably _L. brasiliensis_. Definitely not carolinensis.


----------



## Hortulanus aquatilis (Mar 9, 2015)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's probably _L. brasiliensis_. Definitely not carolinensis.


Thanks! I think you're right 

I might have to wait to be sure.... maybe I'll see a flower someday.


----------

